

Video Demo of What a 4" iPhone Screen Looks Like in Action - drey
http://www.macrumors.com/2012/08/31/video-demo-of-what-a-4-iphone-screen-looks-like-in-action/

======
ezesolares
Wait for the copycats to start releasing 4" smartphones.. but you will know
that Apple did it first and they will get sued for using the same size!

